# Best Double DIN Head Unit



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

So what do you guys think? I know its pretty opinionated but focusing on features, cost, ease of use...what gets the top spot in 2014/2015!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Go to a shop and try them out from a user interface perspective. Honestly, especially in the upper price ranges, they're all great. I like Alpines. I do not like Kenwoods (except maybe the most recent ones) due to their bubbly dumb interface) but they do have the best mapping software, easily. I tolerate Pioneers. I'm liking what Sony is putting out but not much play time. Wouldn't touch a Clarion 2DIN with a 10ft. pole... every one I've encountered freezes up.

All of this from a user interface perspective. I've never noticed a singly audible difference between them.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Pioneer _700 series. DD, 3way active, t/a, 13 band eq...


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

interesting that you say that about clarion. i was actually thinking of going with the nx702 for t/a options, but it seems that other have this as well.

not to hijack the thread, but which current models of dd units have t/a options beyond the clarion and the pioneer?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Very happy with my Kenwood DNX691 that pairs well with my 2011 Droid razr xt910.
Sound is excellent, intuitive UI, easy to navigate and made easy to understand. I'm also a knob guy which I appreciated this HU had which make it easier on the big fingers. 
I also appreciate it's fast boot up time of 15 sec 
I was a Pioneer guy but decided to switch up. No regrets.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

Kenwood, especially the new capacitive touch screen ones.

I won't pay for nav as I'm tearing the stock one out of my car now or I'd have one of these decks.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive had pioneer and kenwood excelon- both were navigation units and both had some really strong point and very few weak points. Now im running the new Alpine X008U- Ive had it for a few months now and I truly feel that its the best unit ive ever had. Its not overly graphic based like the Pioneer with motion based backgrounds, nor is it like the "sterile" Garmin based kenwood units. Don't get me wrong- my last kenwood was very cool- but someone spent a lot of time figuring out this Alpine unit that I have.
Its very intuitive based, but simple and to the point. The sound is very neutral and has a crap load of features. If your looking for something that has customizable backgrounds or button arrangement's- then this model is NOT for you. I will be doing a review of it within a few weeks- Plus the giant 8" screen is fricken out of this world!!! and yes, it will hook up to and control an Alpine PXA-H800 processor without the need for the RUX.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I went with the Kenwood DNX891HD because it had better data integration with the iDatalink Maestro RR unit and Volkswagen. Alpine was my second choice due to less features available through the iDatalink Maestro RR. 

I didn't even consider Pioneer because their iDatalink Maestro RR data bus in 2014 was nothing but vaporware, or shall I say an empty promise by Pioneer, like car play. I learned long ago not to trust manufacturers who claim that they will add features through a firmware change. Either let me see a beta demo, or I'll use a competing product that gives me what I want NOW.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

brett said:


> interesting that you say that about clarion. i was actually thinking of going with the nx702 for t/a options, but it seems that other have this as well.


Good luck with that NX702! Mine had a horrible noise floor, was terribly slow, and locked up/crashed constantly. It was installed for less than 24 hours before being returned!


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

jpswanberg said:


> Pioneer _700 series. DD, 3way active, t/a, 13 band eq...


I second this, I just bought a 2700bs and for the price you pay. You get a lot of tuning abilities and features.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

hot9dog said:


> Ive had pioneer and kenwood excelon- both were navigation units and both had some really strong point and very few weak points. Now im running the new Alpine X008U- Ive had it for a few months now and I truly feel that its the best unit ive ever had. Its not overly graphic based like the Pioneer with motion based backgrounds, nor is it like the "sterile" Garmin based kenwood units. Don't get me wrong- my last kenwood was very cool- but someone spent a lot of time figuring out this Alpine unit that I have.
> Its very intuitive based, but simple and to the point. The sound is very neutral and has a crap load of features. If your looking for something that has customizable backgrounds or button arrangement's- then this model is NOT for you. I will be doing a review of it within a few weeks- Plus the giant 8" screen is fricken out of this world!!! and yes, it will hook up to and control an Alpine PXA-H800 processor without the need for the RUX.


I was under the impression that no in production Alpine DDIN deck could make an H800 function without the RUX. How does the H800 power up without the RUX unit? Also, what kind of control (if any) does your unit give for the H800?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

After further review the referees go to the replay.... At the time of purchase of my Alpine unit I was told by the Crutchfield "tech" that the X008U would control the PXA h800.
After being told by several people, that my head unit will not control the processor, just send a digital signal. Soooooo, I call Crutchfield support today and asked them specifically - "how could my unit control the process without having a AI-NET output??"
All I heard was crickets for several seconds thru my phone. "oh Mr. Wanamaker I think you mis-understood our comments, your unit will only send a digital signal but will not control or adjust the PXA-H800" is what they said. Now did I do my homework completely on this one....? "no". normally im a big research freak, and analyze everything to the wits end.. this time I did not. 
But still - even after understanding this point, I still am happy with my head unit.
Im not a big fan of using the RUX for volume control, I feel it would clutter up my install and also then I could not use my steering wheel controls for volume.
So thats a big "POO-POO" to Alpine for not having PXA h800 controls on their flagship unit. And that's a even bigger "POO-POO" to Crutchfield for the smoke and mirror information.
Sorry gentlemen for any confusion on my behalf.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that. It really is a shame that Alpine did not allow any of their current units to control the h800 or even just turn it on and control its volume. I am running mine off of an older Pioneer Z110BT hu (with the rux of course). I just crank the rux's volume and still use my steering wheel controls and/or hu volume control for ease's sake. I don't notice too much diff. on a daily basis. If I do what I am ultimately planning tho, I will have to use the rux's volume control. I plan on using the digital in (hopefully) from some form of hi-res audio source. It's also a shame the h800 doesn't output or process a 192/24 file without downsampling. I might have to look at alternative processors down the road ultimately too.


----------



## Disarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

My Pioneer AVH-2700bs is absolutely awesome for the price. Wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe a nicer Pioneer AVH). Bluetooth works great, easy to use, has 3 way active setup, time alignment, 13 band EQ, individual speaker level controls, etc. Plus, it's expandable with almost any adapter you would want (HD radio, XM, steering wheel controls, navigation). Really great features for ~$250.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jpswanberg said:


> Pioneer _700 series. DD, 3way active, t/a, 13 band eq...


Quoting this to assist in a shameless plug for myself. I have an AVH-1700 for sale in the classifieds. I know someone on here wants it. They just don't know it yet


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

*edited*

How is boot up of newer DD's. I use to find they took forever to get started. Didn't like getting in the car and waiting 10 seconds or so for the music to start.. especially painful on short trips requiring lots of stops... when stock starts right away

Does the AVH-2700bs 
-have RDS? *YES*
-Can it display and navigate music via Bluetooth from a phone like you can from usb (see artists\titles cover art ect)? *YES*
-anyone ever try mirror link? Seems like a great way of getting navigation without paying for it. *Drive Link application must be downloaded from Samsung Apps *

Is there a AVH-2700bs but with a volume knob?


----------



## Disarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

AAAAAAA said:


> *edited*
> 
> How is boot up of newer DD's. I use to find they took forever to get started. Didn't like getting in the car and waiting 10 seconds or so for the music to start.. especially painful on short trips requiring lots of stops... when stock starts right away
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not. That is my one and only complaint with it. However, I'll be buying the steering wheel control module next month so that I don't have to use the volume buttons on the stereo anymore, so won't bother me much at that point.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I had the Kenwood dnx9980hd from when it was new in 2012. It had its issues, freezing up of used too soon after boot up, slow or unresponsive menus, but it had dual usb, a flawless Ipod control system (I don't carry CDs in a vehicle, all ripped lossless and I carry them on a 240gb msata Ipod), and I like to get out and get lost so having a good nav to get me home was a must. I bought the alpine h800 and after reading everyone's thoughts and opinions I decided to get the w910 to run the optical and ai-net to control it. Realizing after I'd sold the 9980hd that the optical only works when playing a CD , everything else was analog through ai-net. The Ipod UI was terrible, the GPS is in 2d, and really, the sound seems no better than my old 9980hd Without a processor. I'd like to consider a newer model, full Digital alpine, but the Ipod UI still looks clunky. The nav looks a little updated. HDMI screen mirroring for iPhones. 

On the other hand, if I'm going to have to give up ai-net control anyway, and use the Rux for nearly everything, is the Digital signal worth it to lose a great nav and Ipod UI? Plus the new Kenwood model won't be out till maybe April or May. It also supports HDMI screen mirroring and also has Wi-Fi. Not sure what I can use that for yet.


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up a DNX9990hd right before the new Kenwood hit the market for a real good price. I've always been a fan of Kenwood's h/u. The only complaint that I have on this unit, is the slow boot up, but everything else is golden with the unit. The Nav, HD Radio (when/if I will ever use that) dual USB, front/rear camera, it can also be ran in a 2way active config.....I'm still learning all its functions, but so far, I am pleased


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Had the top one of Sony, Kenwood, Pioneer and Alpine.
Alpine 957HD>>> H800/Rux Controller. This is the kit that made the magic happen. Optical out to the 800 . I can add this, the Alpine head units will NOT control the 800. You must use the rux to turn the 800 on. If you use optical out, then you must use the rux to control the volume. 
The navigation is in 3D and works very well. The HD tuner is the best I have had off all the DD units I have used in the last 3 years. 
Alpine is a good kit.


----------



## Volpe Mar (Oct 10, 2014)

chillaxing said:


> I second this, I just bought a 2700bs and for the price you pay. You get a lot of tuning abilities and features.


I may be asking too early, but how do you like the 2700BS? 

Are the new Pioneer AVH series good for running a simple active setup? I want to put a simple and cheap 2-way + sub in a work vehicle.

I had a Sony DD that featured "time alignment" but it was a joke; looks like Pioneer allows more fine tuning, although no left/right EQ tuning, but I'm not sure how much of a difference that would make. 

I notice the AVH-270BT is lacking the 2700's 13-band EQ, so I'm not interested in that model.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Volpe Mar said:


> I may be asking too early, but how do you like the 2700BS?
> 
> Are the new Pioneer AVH series good for running a simple active setup? I want to put a simple and cheap 2-way + sub in a work vehicle.
> 
> ...


I have the avh-x5700bhs. I got it for $350 new shipped. It's great for a simple 2 way active + sub setup. It allows you to low pass the sub (at up to 36db/oct), bandpass the mids (24db/oct), and high pass the highs (24db/oct). Time alignment works great as does the adjustment of each individual speaker level. I actually have been running flat eq the whole time, don't see a need to change it, though the 13 band eq is there if you need it.

Where abouts are you located in Indiana? I'm in New Albany IN which is close to Louisville.


----------



## Volpe Mar (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in south-side Indianapolis


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny that people say this about clarion. I have spent a year with the nx603 and I really like it. Maybe because its built in Japan its different than others. I like it. If I did another it would probably be the Sony 712 though, or the newest iteration.


----------



## nellymerc (May 3, 2012)

I'm really excited to check out the Parrot RNB6 when it gets released. Depending on the price, that might be the one I go with.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Volpe Mar said:


> I may be asking too early, but how do you like the 2700BS?
> 
> Are the new Pioneer AVH series good for running a simple active setup? I want to put a simple and cheap 2-way + sub in a work vehicle.
> 
> ...





w35t_fg2 said:


> I have the avh-x5700bhs. I got it for $350 new shipped. It's great for a simple 2 way active + sub setup. It allows you to low pass the sub (at up to 36db/oct), bandpass the mids (24db/oct), and high pass the highs (24db/oct). Time alignment works great as does the adjustment of each individual speaker level. I actually have been running flat eq the whole time, don't see a need to change it, though the 13 band eq is there if you need it.
> 
> Where abouts are you located in Indiana? I'm in New Albany IN which is close to Louisville.



Like the guy above said. For a simple 3 way, this thing works great. The bluetooth works like its suppose, well at leat for me. The only complaint is that I wish they threw in L/R eq, but thats asking for a little to much. To me it can't be beat for $250 new off of ebay. I got mines for $200 cause some guy wanted onstar back in his car... Check out these vids to get a good idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjIxL3VYkKQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G6I-MuiXgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsGEEeshAE8


----------



## SQSaturnWagon (Dec 6, 2015)

Older one, but the alpine iva-w205 is pretty damn reliable, can handle bass and has lots of connection options utilizing the ai-net cable. only con about it personally is the gps blackbird pmd-b200 is kinda not reliable when its used portably off the "longlife" battery


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I had kinda had the hots for a while for the 4100NEX.. Carplay, decent dac's.


----------



## liahcriz (Jun 5, 2017)

After some market research, I have selected to buy Pioneer AVHX3800BHS 2-DIN Receiver. It is 6.2" Display and Built-in Bluetooth. Resolution: 800 x 480.
If you bought this double din please share your personal experience.


----------



## drei4runner (Jan 3, 2017)

liahcriz said:


> After some market research, I have selected to buy Pioneer AVHX3800BHS 2-DIN Receiver. It is 6.2" Display and Built-in Bluetooth. Resolution: 800 x 480.
> If you bought this double din please share your personal experience.


I bought this for my wife's Sequoia and she's loving it. Along w/ the Bluetooth capabilities, she's loving the backup camera I had installed to help when she's reversing her vehicle. Me, I'm enjoying the functionality of it all and actually trying to mess around with the eq is a blast and a pain at the same time. Wish I would've bought this for my vehicle instead lol.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I put the 5800BHS in my wife's minivan and we like it just fine. She also loves her backup camera. and the FM reception is better than the stock radio (2004 Honda Odyssey). We normally listen to the radio around town but on long trips we use Pandora. Pandora stations are shown in a list you scroll through and then select. It would be interesting to compare the x800BHS series to the NEX series, which has iPhone/Android graphical integration but that is about the only feature I feel is missing though it is hard to call it missing when you're paying so much less for the BHS series.


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

i just put in a 3800, and i LOVE it ! i liked the 5800, but the ergonomics of the 3800 fit me much better.


----------



## liahcriz (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok Thanks everyone. I have placed an order of Pioneer 3800 model.


----------



## Stella Grant (Oct 16, 2017)

My option is Jensen VX4022 Multimedia Screen Bluetooth
Music streaming and video player enables you to stream music from Android and Apple devices and play your favorite movies and It has MHL/HDMI allows your Bluetooth to mirror its content onto the 6.2 inch screen


----------



## Stella Grant (Oct 16, 2017)

You can also find out the article below to choose the product that suits you: Best Double Din Head Unit 2017 - [Reviews and Buyer’s Guide]


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Stella Grant said:


> You can also find out the article below to choose the product that suits you: Best Double Din Head Unit 2017 - [Reviews and Buyer’s Guide]


Don't trust an article that sites Pyle and Boss as top 11 units.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

nineball76 said:


> Don't trust an article that sites Pyle and Boss as top 11 units.


----------

